# FINALLY Got to use the blade :D



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

didnt have much time to take pix....heres the 2 I got.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice truck....

I noticed your passenger thinks it's funny that your snapping a picture.

What's up with the driver side plow marker?..and what happened to your bumper?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

BladeScape;918605 said:


> nice truck....
> 
> I noticed your passenger thinks it's funny that your snapping a picture.
> 
> What's up with the driver side plow marker?..and what happened to your bumper?


hit a telephone pole on right side...replaced in that picture is hood, fender, r side headlights. still needs bumper, new grille, and some other little stuff.

the rubber cap got lost and it filled up with water and freazed. got pushed against and snapped by the base so I made a splint out of 6 irrigation flags and duck tape


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures.....i think i saw you driving down 22 west on sunday morning.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

looks nice. Do you spread salt? (I think I see a spreader in the back). Any snow blowers to carry?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

tsl - that wasnt me....I stay in morris county (denville, randolph & rockaway for plowing).
highlander - yes I spread salt with a lesco salter for now, in that picture theres about 20 bags of salt in the truck. For that condo I do I sub my buddy to salt it....no snow blowers, I hual around 3 shovelers with me hahahaha I only use my 2 brothers and friends so it works out great


----------

